# Incurable gonorrhea may be next superbug



## strollingbones (Apr 8, 2010)

An alarming new superbug may be on its way  an incurable form of gonorrhea. The disease, once easily killed with a shot of penicillin, is increasingly becoming drug-resistant. Soon, the world may face a version that cant be killed by any known antibiotic, warned Catherine Ison, the director of the sexually transmitted bacteria reference library with the United Kingdoms Health Protection Agency. 

In recent years, as the disease has evolved, medications once proven to kill the bacteria have become less effective except one, a class of antibiotics called cephalosporins. Now some strains of gonorrhea are showing signs of being resistant to even that, Ison told those at a scientific meeting last week in Edinburgh, Scotland.

*mal left out*

Gonorrhea, is the second most commonly reported infectious disease in the United States. In 2008, there were 336,742 official cases, but this number, the most recent available from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, may vastly underestimate the true number. 

We will probably have something like 700,000 cases of gonorrhea this year, suggested Dr. Edward W. Hook, professor of medicine at the University of Alabama at Birmingham and an expert on STD infections.

Not all of those who are infected know it, contributing to the problem. Undiagnosed cases, or infections that are unsuccessfully treated and then linger without obvious symptoms, can create serious health problems. *For example, teenage girls between 15 and 19 account for more cases than any other age group. If they arent cured, they risk pelvic inflammatory disease, infertility or ectopic pregnancies. People infected with gonorrhea are also about three times more likely to become infected with HIV should they come into contact with the virus*


Incurable gonorrhea may be next superbug - Sexploration - msnbc.com


word to parents:  i know our little angels are not screwing like rabbits..they would never do that...buy them some condoms....make sure they know to use them....etc...so forth and so on


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Apr 11, 2010)

wow

just wow



strollingbones said:


> An alarming new superbug may be on its way  an incurable form of gonorrhea. The disease, once easily killed with a shot of penicillin, is increasingly becoming drug-resistant. Soon, the world may face a version that cant be killed by any known antibiotic, warned Catherine Ison, the director of the sexually transmitted bacteria reference library with the United Kingdoms Health Protection Agency.
> 
> In recent years, as the disease has evolved, medications once proven to kill the bacteria have become less effective except one, a class of antibiotics called cephalosporins. Now some strains of gonorrhea are showing signs of being resistant to even that, Ison told those at a scientific meeting last week in Edinburgh, Scotland.
> 
> ...


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 11, 2010)

Like all mothers Momma Nature can not make up her mind.

Do you want your son to be your celibate little boy free from the wrath of your disease or do you want grandchildren and lots of them?

Make up your mind Momma!


----------



## waltky (Apr 7, 2011)

One night in Bangkok could land ya inna hospital with a nasty disease...

*New Study Warns of Widespread 'Superbugs' in South Asia*
_April 07, 2011 - Indian health officials have rejected a new medical study warning of widespread drug-resistant bacteria in the country's capital.  But the co-author of the study says Delhi is in denial, and warns the bacteria can spread easily around the world, possibly threatening the effectiveness of medical treatments._


> India's Health Ministry has issued a statement dismissing new British research warning of a dramatic spread of a bacteria containing a drug-resistant gene in the nation's capital.  The report was published Thursday in the British journal Lancet Infectious Diseases.  It focuses on the gene "NDM-1," in which ND stands for New Delhi.  A report last year cited the gene's presence here in bacteria found in hospital environments.  The newer report says the bacteria is now widespread in the city's drinking supply, sewer systems, and other public sources of water.  What concerns Dr. Mark Toleman, a co-author of the British study, is that NDM-1 turns ordinary illness-causing bacteria into what are known as "superbugs," which are all but impervious to antibiotics. "For these particular type of bacteria, there are no useful antibiotics left," he said.
> 
> That means simple bacterial illnesses, like dysentery, could become nearly impossible to treat with drugs.  Advanced procedures like surgery, which rely on antibiotics to control infection, could become much more dangerous.  The Indian Health Ministry statement, issued Thursday evening, describes the Lancet findings as "not significant."  The statement criticizes the study as being unsupported by clinical evidence, and points out that Indian patients respond well to antibiotic treatment.  Dr. Ranjit Roy Chaudhary is a senior advisor on medical policy to the Indian government.   He says the Lancet study should not be cause for alarm.  "The science of the study is good.  But the implication of the findings is always made a little more sensational than it is," Chaudhary said.
> 
> ...


----------



## old navy (Apr 8, 2011)

As a young Corpsman in the West Pac in the early 1980s, I battled a strain of bacteria known as Penicillinase Producing Neisseria Gonorrhoeae (PPNG). As the name implies, the infection made Penicillin and was thus resistant to it as a treatment. One advantage for the Sailor and Marine (and others) who caught PPNG, or the clap, was we treated it with only one shot of Trobicin instead of the two thick cold shots of Procaine Penicillin.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 8, 2011)

the e-version of this is already posting on this board.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 8, 2011)

This may not have happened so soon (or ever) if there was less over-prescribing of antibiotics and more compliance of patients taking antibiotics.

The number of resistant bacteria strains is growing rapidly.


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2011)

Incurable gonorrhea may be next superbug

Sounds like "evolution".  Oops.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> Incurable gonorrhea may be next superbug
> 
> Sounds like "evolution".  Oops.


Don't worry rdean you're completely safe because it's a SEXUALLY transmitted disease.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 8, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Incurable gonorrhea may be next superbug
> ...




you seem to be very relaxed, too.


----------



## waltky (Jun 2, 2011)

New 'superbug' found in milk...

*New 'superbug' found in Danish and UK milk*
_June 03, 2011 - AN entirely new strain of the drug-resistant MRSA superbug has been found in cow's milk and people in Britain and Denmark, a study published today said._


> The previously unseen variant "potentially poses a public health problem," said lead researcher Mark Holmes, senior lecturer in preventive veterinary medicine at Britain's Cambridge University.  There was no general threat to the safety of pasteurised milk and dairy products, but people working with animals could be at risk, said the study published in The Lancet Infectious Diseases.  Dubbed a "flesh-eating" bacteria in media reports, methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) has emerged as a major threat in hospitals around the world, becoming potentially deadly when it infects wounds.  "Although there is circumstantial evidence that dairy cows are providing a reservoir of infection, it is still not known for certain if cows are infecting people, or people are infecting cows. This is one of the many things we will be looking into next," Mark Holmes told a news conference today.
> 
> "Drinking milk or eating meat is not a health issue, as long as the milk is pasteurised," he said, adding that the process of making cheese also "generally kills most of the bacteria".  Mark Holmes said the main worry was that the new strain would be wrongly identified by traditional genetic screening tests as being drug-susceptible, meaning people could therefore be given the wrong antibiotics.  Colleague Laura Garcia-Alvarez, also from Cambridge University, said it was "certainly worrying" to find the new strain in both cows and humans but said the pasteurisation of milk would keep it out of the food chain.  "Workers on dairy farms may be at higher risk of carrying MRSA, but we do not yet know if this translates into a higher risk of infection," Laura Garcia-Alvarez added.  The team stumbled on the new MRSA bug while investigating mastitis, a serious disease which affects dairy cows.
> 
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 2, 2011)

Si modo said:


> This may not have happened so soon (or ever) if there was less over-prescribing of antibiotics and more compliance of patients taking antibiotics.
> 
> The number of resistant bacteria strains is growing rapidly.



At the same time, unlike other bacteria which doesn't have to be treated, N. gonorrhea needs to be addressed.  It's just a fact of life that bacteria will become resistant.  As noted, it used to be susceptible to penicillin, now strains that are resistant to ceftriaxone/rocephin are emerging.  

Since, unlike Staph aureus, N. Gonorrhea is an STD that doesn't incubate in hospital surfaces, I don't think the blame for the fact that we are engaged in endless biological warfare with bacteria can be laid at the hand of treating a nasty STD.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


>



Gee Tank, since PID and infertility is the major complication of getting the Clap, I would think your racist fucking ass would applaud this.


----------



## Douger (Jun 3, 2011)

Georgia Guide stones.
Your Masters are busy as a beaver.
Time to get rid of the.................. "useless eaters" "-" Henry Kissinger.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

"Plus, Minnosota has like two black people in it.  Prince and Kirby Pucket".


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

Racial minorities continue to face severe disparities across all three reportable STDs. While racial disparities persist overall, African-Americans, especially young African-American women, are the most heavily affected. Young African-American women face significantly higher rates of chlamydia and gonorrhea than any other group, while the highest rates of syphilis are among African-American men.

STD Surveillance, 2008 - Trends


----------



## waltky (Aug 29, 2011)

Similar to Tuskegee study...

*Guatemalans 'died' in 1940s US syphilis study*
_29 August 2011 - Hundreds of people were infected with syphilis bacteria during the experiments_


> At least 83 Guatemalans are thought to have died not long after being deliberately infected with syphilis and gonorrhoea in the 1940s, a presidential commission in Washington has heard.  US government scientists infected hundreds of Guatemalan prisoners, psychiatric patients and sex workers to study the effects of penicillin.  None of those infected consented.  The head of the commission, Amy Gutmann, called the research a "shameful piece of medical history".
> 
> The Presidential Commission for the study of Bioethical Issues said some 5,500 Guatemalans were involved in all the research that took place between 1946 and 1948.  Of these, some 1,300 were deliberately infected with syphilis, gonorrhoea or another sexually transmitted disease, chancroid.  And of that group only approximately 700 received some sort of treatment.  According to documents the commission had studied, at least 83 of the 5,500 subjects had died by the end of 1953.
> 
> ...


----------



## techieny (Aug 30, 2011)

Yikes.  I'd welcome a double dose of diarrhea & pyorrhea compared to that!


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 30, 2011)

Apparently they found a sex trade worker in Japan with an incurable strain.

Yikes! I can't even dream of how this could explode. WHO is getting involved. Why aren't people using protection?

It's like russian roulette to not protect oneself these days. Let alone go to a hooker and not protect yourself. 

That's just crazy. I don't get it.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't say I'm ever glad to be seventy-five years old but it occasionally is a relief.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 30, 2011)

It is all Obama's fault!


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 30, 2011)

MikeK said:


> I can't say I'm ever glad to be seventy-five years old but it occasionally is a relief.



Not that old but was thinking along the same lines.  Helath problems have gotten in the way of that fun for me lately.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 30, 2011)

MikeK said:


> I can't say I'm ever glad to be seventy-five years old but it occasionally is a relief.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 30, 2011)

So far getting old beats the only alternative.


----------



## Tank (Aug 30, 2011)

As long as you don't have sex with blacks you should be safe


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 30, 2011)

Tank said:


> As long as you don't have sex with blacks you should be safe



Since your ass couldn't get laid in a mattress factory, I'll bet you will live forever. 

Nice logic there, BTW.  I remember when the prevailing notion was that "you won't get AIDS (because this was before we linked it with HIV) unless you are gay".  

Dumb fucks like you lead to epidemics.  Maybe the solution is to purge the world of dullards like you?


----------



## Tank (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 30, 2011)

Tank said:


>



The major problem with that is that the hospitals that do the "reporting" are typically academic institutes that serve lower socioeconomic demographics.  

There are a lot of doctors out there in the more affluent communities that will simply presumptively treat the clap and chlamydia based on reported symptoms alone and never get a culture. 

Not that I'd expect you to have the ability to think about something like that.


----------



## Tank (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## waltky (Aug 31, 2011)

Granny says its one o' dem end time plagues inna Bible - we all gonna die...

*Black Death strain still around, but less deadly: study*
_Wed, Aug 31, 2011 - A much less virulent version of the Black Death bacterium that killed one-third of Europes population in the 14th century is still present today, according to a study published yesterday._


> DNA testing on the skeletons of plague victims unearthed in a medieval London mass grave reveals part of the same gene sequence as the modern bubonic plague, despite its different attributes.  At least this part of the genetic information has barely changed in the past 600 years, says Johannes Krause, one of the authors of the study, published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS).  Without a doubt, the plague pathogen known today as [Yersinia] pestis was also the cause of the plague in the Middle Ages, he added.
> 
> The Black Death claimed the lives of one-third of Europes population in just five years from 1348 to 1353, but modern outbreaks have been far less deadly, even given advances in medicine.  An outbreak in Mumbai, India, in 1904, for example, killed just 3 percent of the population despite the fact that it happened before the advent of antibiotics.  For the study, undertaken by the University of Tubingens Institute of Scientific Archeology in Germany and the McMaster University in Canada, researchers extracted DNA from 109 skeletons from a mass burial site in London.
> 
> ...


----------



## Douger (Aug 31, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> An alarming new superbug may be on its way  an incurable form of gonorrhea. The disease, once easily killed with a shot of penicillin, is increasingly becoming drug-resistant. Soon, the world may face a version that cant be killed by any known antibiotic, warned Catherine Ison, the director of the sexually transmitted bacteria reference library with the United Kingdoms Health Protection Agency.
> 
> In recent years, as the disease has evolved, medications once proven to kill the bacteria have become less effective except one, a class of antibiotics called cephalosporins. Now some strains of gonorrhea are showing signs of being resistant to even that, Ison told those at a scientific meeting last week in Edinburgh, Scotland.
> 
> ...


Those are fourth world diseases.
Check this out :
AFP: One in four New Yorkers has genital herpes


----------



## editec (Aug 31, 2011)

Si modo said:


> This may not have happened so soon (or ever) if there was less over-prescribing of antibiotics and more compliance of patients taking antibiotics.
> 
> The number of resistant bacteria strains is growing rapidly.


 
I am informed that the vast majority of antibiotic resident bugs that are developing are really caused by the enormous amounts of antibiotics we're putting into our cattle, sheep, and pigs.


----------



## Cuyo (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, Huggy's fucked.


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 31, 2011)

waltky said:


> Granny says its one o' dem end time plagues inna Bible - we all gonna die...
> 
> *Black Death strain still around, but less deadly: study*
> _Wed, Aug 31, 2011 - A much less virulent version of the Black Death bacterium that killed one-third of Europes population in the 14th century is still present today, according to a study published yesterday._
> ...



There are still Yersinia breakouts in this country.  I think in the four corners region and affecting groundhogs.  

Whether it's a less virulent bug or not, who knows.  It's easily treated with tetracycline.  

Logically, it would make sense that any bug or virus would evolve to become less virulent.  It is not an evolutionary advantage to kill your host.

What is the most successful virus in history?  The common cold.


----------



## mplo (Aug 31, 2011)

Douger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > An alarming new superbug may be on its way  an incurable form of gonorrhea. The disease, once easily killed with a shot of penicillin, is increasingly becoming drug-resistant. Soon, the world may face a version that cant be killed by any known antibiotic, warned Catherine Ison, the director of the sexually transmitted bacteria reference library with the United Kingdoms Health Protection Agency.
> ...



Gonorrhea could previously be cured by one shot of penicillin?  Not sure about that.  Three or four shots of penicillin was more like it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 31, 2011)

mplo said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Gonorrhea is currently cured by one shot of recephin (ceftriaxone) a third generation cephalosporin.  If Penicillin didn't work as well, it was most likely because gonorrhea is gram negative and penicillin works best against gram positive.


----------



## Tank (Aug 31, 2011)

Gonorrhea is now almost exclusively a black disease.


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 31, 2011)

Tank said:


> Gonorrhea is now almost exclusively a black disease.



Thank you for that enlightening link from the "council of conservative citizens".  

Certainly a well respected medical journal.

Dumb-fuck.


----------



## Tank (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## waltky (Oct 11, 2011)

Dat's why Granny tells Uncle Ferd not to mess `round with dem Hispexican womens...

*UK doctors advised gonorrhoea has turned drug resistant*
_10 October 2011 - UK gonorrhoea rates had been declining in recent years until a slight increase in 2010_


> UK doctors are being told the antibiotic normally used to treat gonorrhoea is no longer effective because the sexually transmitted disease is now largely resistant to it.  The Health Protection Agency says we may be heading to a point when the disease is incurable unless new treatments can be found.  For now, doctors must stop using the usual treatment cefixime and instead use two more powerful antibiotics.  One is a pill and the other a jab.  The HPA say the change is necessary because of increasing resistance.
> 
> Untreatable strains
> 
> ...



See also:

*Ocean trawl reveals 'megavirus'*
_10 October 2011 - The largest virus yet discovered has been isolated from ocean water pulled up off the coast of Chile._


> Called Megavirus chilensis, it is 10 to 20 times wider than the average virus.  It just beats the previous record holder, Mimivirus, which was found in a water cooling tower in the UK in 1992.  Scientists tell the journal PNAS that Megavirus probably infects amoebas, single-celled organisms that are floating free in the sea.  The particle measures about 0.7 micrometres (thousandths of a millimetre) in diameter.  "It is bigger than some bacteria," explained Prof Jean-Michel Claverie, from Aix-Marseille University, Marseille, France.  "You don't need an electron microscope to see it; you can see it with an ordinary light microscope," he told BBC News.
> 
> Viruses cannot copy themselves; they need to invade a host cell if they want to replicate.  Like Mimivirus, Megavirus has hair-like structures, or fibrils, on the exterior of its shell, or capsid, that probably attract unsuspecting amoebas looking to prey on bacteria displaying similar features.  A study of the giant virus's DNA shows it to have more than a thousand genes, the biochemical instructions it uses to build the systems it requires to replicate once inside its host.  In the lab experiments conducted by Professor Claverie and colleagues, in which they infected fresh-water amoebas, Megavirus was seen to construct large trojan organelles - the "cells within cells" that would produce new viruses to infect other amoebas.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Oct 11, 2011)

editec said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > This may not have happened so soon (or ever) if there was less over-prescribing of antibiotics and more compliance of patients taking antibiotics.
> ...


While I have no medical knowledge that makes sense to me.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> An alarming new superbug may be on its way &#8212; an incurable form of gonorrhea. The disease, once easily killed with a shot of penicillin, is increasingly becoming drug-resistant. Soon, the world may face a version that can&#8217;t be killed by any known antibiotic, warned Catherine Ison, the director of the sexually transmitted bacteria reference library with the United Kingdom&#8217;s Health Protection Agency.
> 
> In recent years, as the disease has evolved, medications once proven to kill the bacteria have become less effective except one, a class of antibiotics called cephalosporins. Now some strains of gonorrhea are showing signs of being resistant to even that, Ison told those at a scientific meeting last week in Edinburgh, Scotland.
> 
> ...


are you reading this Salt Jones !!!........Shitskin Jones knows why I am laughing !!!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 12, 2011)

Tank said:


>


----------



## yidnar (Oct 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Gonorrhea is now almost exclusively a black disease.
> ...


 tell me where he his lying !!! ....blacks are going to be infected  in even larger numbers when they cant get rid of it !!!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 12, 2011)

Baaaaa,haaaaa,haaaa,haaaaa!!! where are  you  Salt Jones ??


----------

